# Can someone give me a link on how to build a smoke house



## ahahahni1 (Sep 4, 2006)

My husband was a fancy and very expenisve one made from a propane tank. I rather have one like a small log cabin or something like that. Does anyone have a link or a plan to build one? And what wood does it need to be made out of?


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

cold smoker or hot smoker or duel purpose ?


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Lots of different ideas here

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/index.php

Have fun, don't get lost!


----------



## ahahahni1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Ummm.. I guess I have no idea?? Lete me do some studying to know what I do want I guess. Any suggestions?


----------



## ahahahni1 (Sep 4, 2006)

I want to build an actual smokehouse. I didn't find any plans for that on that site. But it is rather large. Anyone have any simple plans to build a smokehouse


----------



## Bear (Jan 25, 2005)

You can try-www.squidoo.com/how-to-build-smoker. A Google search of how to build a smokehouse should give you some ideas.


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

Look at this pdf for some ideas.

http://www.canr.uconn.edu/ansci/ext/build_smokehouse.pdf

They have a design for a smokehouse.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

smoker or smokehouse same thing to me. though a smoker would be tiny and a house well ya bigger. if you want to do pounds of brisket or jerky you would want a hot smoker where you could keep the heat around 150-200 degrees, now if you want to smoke cheese,bacon,hams and even fish (though for fish depending on results your after you may want to hot smoke) you need to keep the temp 80-100 degrees well maintaining the smoke. so you can have a smoker for one or both for a hot smoke the fire is usually at the base so the heat as well as smoke is available directly into the chamber
where a cold smoker the heat is located away from the smoker and the minimal heat and smoke is delivered via duct work of some sort. 

smokers and smoke houses are pretty simplistic anything that will hold the heat and smoke will work, Ive seen old fridges,plywood boxs, cinderblock buildings.

I would advise what ever design you use a slant roof or cieling as moisture will condensate and drip from there onto your food wich can have adverse results.


----------



## mamaof3peas (Oct 8, 2009)

the first link had a video of it, so i watched, looked real to me!


----------

